# Marine Parade Dover



## ktesis (May 11, 2005)

We are venturing to France for the first time on 9 September and catching the 10:05 P&O ferry. We will be travelling from Nottinghamshire and intend arriving in Dover on the 8th. What is the earliest time that you can park on the parade without incurring a charge? Failing that what alternatives are there to Marine Parade in the locality?


----------



## spindrifter (Nov 14, 2006)

Try this link - should give you all the info you need.

Cheers

David

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-42843-0.html


----------



## gazza333 (Aug 1, 2007)

free from 6pm to 8am if my memory serves me correct

gary


----------

